# MTV bald Pay-TV-Sender



## Gunny Hartman (5. Oktober 2010)

Aus dem Musiksender MTV soll ab Anfang Januar 2011 ein Pay-TV-Sender werden. Das berichtet das Magazin Focus. 
Der amerikanische Mutterkonzern, zu dem unter anderem auch Viva, Paramount und Dreamworks Pictures gehören, erhofft sich dadurch mehr Wachstum.

MTV ist damit einer der ersten Free-TV-Sender, der einem wachsenden Trend folg bei dem immer mehr Free-TV-Sender zu Pay-TV-Sendern umfunktioniert werden.

Hier stellt sich also bald die Frage, ob es in Zukunft nicht sinnvoll wäre, sich ein SKY-Abo zu besorgen und auf den immer schlechter werdenden Inhalt der etablierten Free-TV-Sender ganz zu verzichten. 

Womöglich planen Sender wie RTL und Pro7 ebenfalls, ihr komplettes Programm nur noch gegen Bezahlung anzubieten. Angesichts der Formate, die RTL und Pro7 senden, die häufig als Harz4-TV verspottet werden, stellt sich die Frage wer überhaupt dazu bereit wäre, dafür Geld zu bezahlen. 
Ebenfalls steht die Frage im Raum, wie die TV-Landschaft dann in einigen Jahren aussehen wird. Wird man dann nur noch öffentlich rechtliche Sender bekommen wenn man nichts bezahlen möchte? Für Anbieter wie SKY wäre dies sicher ein gefundenes Fressen, da viele Leute dann lieber gleich etwas mehr Geld ausgeben für richtiges Fernsehen, anstatt Geld für anspruchslose Inhalte á la "Familien im Brennpunkt" und "Verdachtsfälle" auszugeben. 

Was haltet Ihr davon, dass der Kultsender MTV, der seine Hochzeiten in den 80er und 90er Jahren hatte, ab Januar zum Pay-TV-Sender wird?


----------



## Necrobutcher (5. Oktober 2010)

MTV ist mir egal, aber um RTL und Pro7 wäre es schon schade, da auf beidem guten Sendungen laufen. (Pro7 Sitcoms, Filme, Comedy Serien, Galileo ist manchmal auch ganz spannend... RTL Wer wird Millionär, Stern TV, Filme...)


----------



## Junkie2003 (5. Oktober 2010)

ein sender weniger mit klingelton werbung!
Mehr als mtv-rockzone werde ich nicht vermissen, weil richtige musikvideos kamen in letzter zeit doch her selten bei denen im program nur irgendwelche amishows die meiner meinung nach auch nicht mher nivea haben als das hartz4 tv von den anderen sender!


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Oktober 2010)

Und wenn ich am Ende meinen Fernseher verkaufen muss - als ob ich denen noch mehr Geld in den A**** schiebe!
Hugh, ich habe gesprochen.


----------



## D@rk (5. Oktober 2010)

dann wird gameone eben im netz geguckt


----------



## LordRevan1991 (5. Oktober 2010)

MTV und Kultsender? Das ist aber wirklich Ansichtssache... Ich kann komplett darauf verzichten, mit "Music TV" hat der Sender kaum noch etwas zu tun, stattdessen gibt's Reality-Shows noch und nöcher. Das ist mMn völlig entbehrlich.

Sender wie RTL und Prosieben schätze ich nur noch für die Kinofilme, die dort manchmal gebracht werden. Ansonsten langen mir die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen für Nachrichten und selten die ein oder andere Reportage.


----------



## Explosiv (5. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal, ich habe bestimmt die letzten 5-6 Jahre nicht einmal diesen Sender geschaut. Von daher ist das Ganze so interessant für mich, wie ein umfallender Sack Reis in China .

MfG,
Explosiv


----------



## beercarrier (5. Oktober 2010)

eh  die öffentlichen sind schon pay-tv, und mtv naja was solls, zu 90% ist mein fernseher eh nur ein größerer monitor
mfg


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

Wenn interessierts ? Mich jedenfalls nicht. Ich schaue eh nicht mehr Fernsehen da das was kommt nur Volksverblödung ist. Und wenn die noch Geld haben wollen dafür sooln dies nur machen von mir jdenfalls nicht.


----------



## BeerIsGood (5. Oktober 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Wird man dann nur noch öffentlich rechtliche Sender bekommen wenn man nichts bezahlen möchte?


Öffentlich-rechtlich? Nichts bezahlen? Such dir eins aus 
Spaß beiseite, wer für größtenteils (nicht komplett) niveauloses Fernsehen zahlen will, bitte. Wäre interessant, zu wissen, inwiefern sich das Programm der ÖR dann ändern würde. Würde das "Free-TV-Monopol" zu noch mehr Stadln und Telenovelas führen?
Naja, ich schau mir eh nur Nachrichten und Fußball an, wozu hab ich einen PC


----------



## MiToKo (5. Oktober 2010)

Um GameOne ist es schade, sonst guck ich es auch nicht wirklich. Wenn dann noch Sender wie RTL2 und so kostenpflichtig werden ist es schlecht. Tagsüber kann man die meisten Sender vergessen, zum Beispiel auf Prosieben. Abens kommen doch manchmal gute Serien und Filme.


----------



## Seabound (5. Oktober 2010)

MTV? Das hab ich mal so Anfang der Neunziger gekuckt. Kein Verlust!


----------



## DarkMo (5. Oktober 2010)

ganz abgesehn davon, dass ich den hier eh ned mehr empfang - mtv jetz für geld? isses dann möglich, das man auf diesem musiksender neben werbung am laufenden band und dazwischen irgendwelchen komischen shows auch mal wieder musik hören/sehen kann? oO un das auf nem MUSIC-TV sender? das wäre ja, das wäre ja... fast wie 1990+...

ne also ehrlich, mtv im sinne eines musik senders kannste seit mindestens 10 jahren doch eh knicken. kein verlust.


----------



## Chrismettal (5. Oktober 2010)

Gameone wird ein verlust sein
und ich glaub Southpark kommt doch da ? 
dann muss ich das ja tatsächlich auf Comedy central schaun o.o


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (5. Oktober 2010)

> MTV ist damit einer der ersten Free-TV-Sender, der einem wachsenden Trend folg bei dem immer mehr Free-TV-Sender zu Pay-TV-Sendern umfunktioniert werden.


Sehr schön, das erleichtert nur den Abschied vom Privatfernsehen. Die Abzocke mit HD+ mache ich schon nicht mit und je mehr Pay-TV-Sender entstehen, desto weniger Privatsender werde ich schauen.


----------



## DerJoshi (5. Oktober 2010)

Also ich find es wirklich schade, da ich mir als Schüler bestimmt nicht die Abo Gebühren leisten kann und werde richtig wütend wenn ich sowas lese, weil MTV einfach zum Fernsehen gucken dazu gehört ...
Naja aber da hilft wohl nichts... 
Mal sehen wie die Quoten aussehen, wenn das neue Modell erstmal angelaufen ist


----------



## Gunny Hartman (5. Oktober 2010)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> MTV und Kultsender?



Naja das war einmal wohlgemerkt. 



BeerIsGood schrieb:


> Öffentlich-rechtlich? Nichts bezahlen? Such dir eins aus
> Spaß beiseite, wer für größtenteils (nicht komplett) niveauloses Fernsehen zahlen will, bitte. Wäre interessant, zu wissen, inwiefern sich das Programm der ÖR dann ändern würde. Würde das "Free-TV-Monopol" zu noch mehr Stadln und Telenovelas führen?
> Naja, ich schau mir eh nur Nachrichten und Fußball an, wozu hab ich einen PC



Ja nichts bezahlen, abgesehen von den GEZ Gebühren
Meine News sollte auch eher kritisch sein, da Ich selbst nichts davon halte, für die Sch**** die man auf den Privatsendern heute zu sehen bekommt auch noch Geld zu bezahlen. Eigentlich müsste man von den ganzen Sendern ja fast schon ein Schmerzensgeld dafür bekommen, dass sie Ihr Programm derart vergammeln lassen. 
Ich sag nur ein Beispiel: RTL Samstag Abend 20.15 - Die 25 größten ..... mit Sonja Zietlow. WTF? Samstag Abends zur besten Sendezeit bringt RTL eine Show mit irgendwelchen bescheuerten TV-Ausschnitten?


----------



## Aholic (5. Oktober 2010)

Nichts was ich wirklich vermissen würde, Rock am Ring Übertragungen gibts sicher auch woanders 
Um Gameone wirds wie bereits gesagt schade, wobei ichs auch selten geguckt habe.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe MTV auch nur noch nachts für Southpark angemacht... Allerdings bekommt man die ganzen Folgen in doppelt so guter Quali und auf Wunsch in Originalsprache auf der SP-Homepage und das 100% legal!!
Abgesehen davon ist MTV, wie bereits angemerkt, doch nur noch eine Klingelton-Dauerwerbesendung. Wenn man zufällig ein Musikvideo ausgestrahlt wird (vermutlich wenn die versehentlich beim Schauen ihrer eigenen langweiligen Sendungen ermüdet auf den falschen Knopf fallen) ist das auch noch auf den kleinstmöglichen Bereich auf dem Bildschirm beschränkt. 
Wer Musik haben will, geht auf MyVideo.de. 

@Sky: Meine Eltern haben zu Hause ein Sky-Abo und da kommt meist auch nur Mist den keiner sehen will. Einmal alle paar Wochen schauen die sich da einen Film an.... Evtl werden sie das also deshalb auch bald wieder kündigen.

Ich selbst habe schon seit einer halben Ewigkeit nicht mehr bei mir zu Hause TV geschaut. Wenn ich beim Durchzappen mal zufällig auf Two and a Half men stoße, schau ich mir das ganz gern an und früher habe ich regelmäßig Stargate geschaut, aber das ist ja nun auch vorbei.


----------



## Earisu (5. Oktober 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> MTV? Das hab ich mal so Anfang der Neunziger gekuckt. Kein Verlust!





Der Musik Sender auf dem keine Musik mehr läuft...

In den frühen 90ern war es mein Programm schlechthin aber über die Jahre kam weniger Musik, nervende Klingeltöne etc, sodass ich es mir seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr anschau.

Und wenn ich doch mal an MTV vorbeischau dann kommt irgendso ein Ami Müll das ich gleich weiterschalt. Die sollen alle Sender als Pay TV laufen lassen auch die öffentlichen dann brauch ich wenigstens für den TV keine GEZ mehr zahlen...


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde die ständigen Wiederholungen vermissen.
Keine ewigen South Park Folgen mehr.
Rest in Peace MTV


----------



## feivel (5. Oktober 2010)

MTV ist mittlerweile doch nicht besser als Jamba TV...ob sich damit noch Geld verdienen lässt?


----------



## fighter0190 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mir Egal....MTV...WTF???


----------



## Wendigo (5. Oktober 2010)

Für mich schon fast der Tod des Senders. Ich schaue gern en paar Serien an, aber bezahlen würde ich dafür nie und nimmer. Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass der Sernder dermaßen interessant ist, dass man dafür Geld zahlen würde.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Oktober 2010)

Necrobutcher schrieb:


> MTV ist mir egal, aber um RTL und Pro7 wäre es schon schade, da auf beidem guten Sendungen laufen. (Pro7 Sitcoms, Filme, Comedy Serien, Galileo ist manchmal auch ganz spannend... RTL Wer wird Millionär, Stern TV, Filme...)


Bitte?! 

Ich würde JUBELN vor Glück wenn diese Dreckssender nur noch von denen empfangbar wären deren Köpfe schon zermatscht genug sind dass sie sich deren Sendungen ernsthaft ansehen. 

Nichts gegen dich persönlich, aber wer Galileo, Stern TV und Wer wird Millionär (G. Jauch natürlich! ^^) in eine Aufzählung positiver Sendungen aufnimmt den kann ich nicht so recht ernst nehmen ... das einzig positive an diesen Sendern, die (US-)Serien und Filme, kriege ich a) viel schneller und b) direkt in HD aus dem Netz, VPN + Video on Demand Services der US-Sender (für Ami-IPs, *hur hur hur*) sei Dank - und das ganze noch ohne hirnerweichende Werbeblöcke alle 15-20min. 



Um mal auf das eigentlich Thema, MTV, zu kommen: Hier wiederum finde ich das ganze bedingt schade, auf MTV kamen vereinzelt echt nette (teils weil schön stumpfe) Sendungen, Jackass, South Park oder Celebrity Deathmatch als Beispiele genannt, die dadurch erfrischend anders waren dass sie gegen gewisse Tabus und Regeln des Fernsehens verstossen haben, in letzter Zeit kam auf MTV aber wirklich nur noch Mist, die letzte interessante Sendung dort für mich war GameOne, aber die schaut man sich inzwischen eh besser über deren Website an ... von daher störts mich persönlich jetzt eher weniger ob MTV ein Bezahlsender wird oder nicht. 

An sich finde ich PayTV auch gar nicht mal so übel, nur scheint es eine deutsche Eigenart zu sein strikt gegen diese Art von Fernsehen zu sein, im Amiland läuft das ganz anders ab ...


----------



## Ryokage (5. Oktober 2010)

Mit dem Tod von Viva2 wurde der Untergang der Branche besiegelt, Einheitsbrei für die Dummen, juhu.


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal , MTV ist sowieso nur USA-Müll mit Untertitel.
Öffentlich Rechtliche + Sat .1 für Champions League reicht mir 

Und falls es irgendwann nur noch die öffentlich rechtlichen gibt, nutz ich meinen Fernseher dann halt als Monitor


----------



## Hugo78 (5. Oktober 2010)

Mir egal, weil ich schon seit Jahren kaum mehr als 5 Minuten TV im Monat schaue.
Ok Arte und etwas Phoenix und alle zwei Jahre Fußball WM/EM .. aber das wars dann auch.

Und wenn ich bock auf Kommerz-Mainstream Gedudel hab, gibts ja Angebote wie Myvideo ect...


----------



## DAEF13 (5. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, schade, einige Serien wie Family Guy und Southpark würde ich schon vermissen, aber die gibt es ja auch auf Viva (wobei mir die Klingeltöne da echt auf den S... gehen udn ich Viva hasse...)
Auf Galileo kann ich auch verzichten; als Jumbo Schreiner noch bei Motorvision/DSF Motor/.../... war, konnte man wenigstes ohne ständig an das fettigste Essen zu denken, fernsehen...
RTL schau' ich sowieso nicht... (Otto Waalkes: Wer nervt alle Leute?  Ist es Otto? NEIN! - Günther Jauch!)

Naja, was soll's, dann wird's eben* im Internet geschaut <= WANN UND WO ICH WILL! *


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (5. Oktober 2010)

Also das standard-MTV ist mir eigentlich auch mehr als egal. Ich gucke eh lieber deren Spartensender und VH1 (Classic). Außerdem bekommt man im freiempfangbaren Satteliten-TV mit imusic1 und - der andere fällt mir jetzt doch glatt nicht ein -. Aber auf jeden Fall gibt es auch ohne Zusatzkosten für MTVs Spartensender und VH1 (Classic) noch kostenlose Alternativen die mittlerweile weit besser als MTV und Viva sind.

Was die RTL- und die ProSiebenSat1-Gruppe angeht. So finde ich es auch nicht schade wenn die verschwänden. Weil ich alle dort interessanten Sendungen (CSI etc. pp) auf TNT-Serie auch bekommen. Und dort sind sie ebenfalls frei von Werbung. Und den einzigen Sender der RTL-Gruppe den man als gut bezeichnen könnte, ist RTL-Crime. Und bei der ProSiebenSat1- Gruppe ist der einzig gescheite Sender Kabel1 Klassik. Weil dort immer wieder die guten alten Schinken aus meiner Jugend gezeigt werden. Aber auch auf die kann ich verzichten, da es immer Alternativen gibt. Ansonsten sind mir die beiden Sendergruppen sowieso mittlerweile ziemlich egal. Mit ihrer HD+-Abzocke haben diese Sender ihren allerletzten Respekt bei mir verspielt.


----------



## neuer101 (5. Oktober 2010)

Schade um South Park und GameOne, aber damit kann ich leben, immerhin gibts beides auch legal online . Ich glaube eher dass der Sender an sowas zu Grunde gehen wird, weil es wohl genug Leute gibt die dafür nicht extra ins Portemonaie greifen werden...


----------



## Infernalracing (5. Oktober 2010)

TV ist Tod!
Das Programm ist zum Kotzen und das Wenige was wirklich noch gut ist findet man meist kurz nach der Ausstrahlung im Netz (ARD & ZDF Mediathek, VOXnow, RTLnow, PRO7.de usw).
Legal und Werbefrei und meist in einer guten Qulität, dem HTPC sei Dank.

MTV, Wer für so ein scheiß Geld ausgibt lädt sich wahrscheinlich auch für 50€ im Monat Pornos und Klingeltöne auf das Handy!


----------



## INU.ID (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich schaue so selten TV, manchmal läuft meine Flimmerkiste über Wochen nicht eine einzige Sekunde. Wegen mir könnten morgen schon alle Sender auf PayTV umstellen.^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (5. Oktober 2010)

WoooW für denn scheiß noch Geld zahlen nein danke...!
Bin schon froh wenn ich denn mist net sehen muss und....aber von mir aus kann man von denn hrin losen die MTV schauen ruhig Geld verlangen....denn MTV is eine Dienstleister der die Menschen verdummt....


----------



## Leopardgecko (5. Oktober 2010)

MTV?...LMAA!
Dieser Sender hat doch schon vor Jahren aufgehört, ein gutes Programm zu senden.
Nur noch Klingeltonwerbung und dümmliche Shows, die ab und zu von einem Videoclip unterbrochen werden, gehen mir links und rechts am Allerwertesten vorbei.
Sowas hat mit Music Television nichts mehr zu tun.
Die können ihren Murks von mir aus soviel verschlüsseln, wie sie wollen, an mir verdienen sie jedenfalls nichts.


----------



## Nixtreme (5. Oktober 2010)

da hier sooft southpark erwähnt wurde, wollte ich nur mal ganz nebenbei anmerken, dass es alle stafeln (fast) ohne werbung auf deren Homepage und teilweise in HD zu sehen gibt, das nur am rande.

Zum  Thema MTV: mir wurscht, hab's eh nicht mehr geguckt seitdem Beavis & Butthead in den 90ern abgesetzt wurde...HUH HUH!


----------



## WhackShit007 (5. Oktober 2010)

sollen die ruhig alle machen. ich kann auf´s komplette private deutsche fernsehen verzichten + auf den großteil öffentlich rechtlicher. ich find´s sogar deshalb gut weil diese volksverblödenden maßnahmen dann nicht mehr so leicht für alle zugänglich sind. außerdem wer braucht noch fernsehen? willkommen im 21. jahrh. es gibt inet!


----------



## Wincenty (5. Oktober 2010)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> MTV und Kultsender? Das ist aber wirklich Ansichtssache... Ich kann komplett darauf verzichten, mit "Music TV" hat der Sender kaum noch etwas zu tun, stattdessen gibt's Reality-Shows noch und nöcher. Das ist mMn völlig entbehrlich.
> 
> Sender wie RTL und Prosieben schätze ich nur noch für die Kinofilme, die dort manchmal gebracht werden.



Dito! Ich warte oft verzweifelt bis mal endlich etwas mucke läuft auf MTV und dann kommt auch meistens so ein Crap von Hip-Hop, Rap, Disco, Tecno, usw. das einzige was mir feheln würde bei MTV ist GAME ONE 

Ich würde kein Pay-TV haben wollen solange nicht jeder Sender auch in HD verfügbar IST! Bei meiner Tante kann ich nicht auf die HD Sender verzichten oder zumindest die aufgepepelten Sender


----------



## PMvP (5. Oktober 2010)

Kennt noch jemand das Wörterbuch der Richtig-Dichtung? 2c4? Da wird MTV definiert. Ich zitiere:

"Erstes Fensehprogramm, in welchem die Werbung (für den Erwerb von Musikprodukten) durch Werbung (für den Erwerb anderer Güter) unterbrochen wurde, das Beispiel hat aber schnell Schule gemacht."

Kein Verlust für die Menschheit. Bei RTL kann ich noch übereinstimmen mit den geschilderten Ansichten, ich nenne es nur Assi TV. Das einzige, was ich mir dort mal ansehe ist vielleicht eine Sendung mit Rach, aber auch nur bedingt. Wer wird Millionär kann man mittlerweile auch vergessen, seitdem die Kandidaten irgendeine Story bieten müssen, mit der sie dann vorgestellt werden... ohne Worte.
Insgesamt brauche ich die RTL-Gruppe nicht. Hier kommen weit weniger gute Filme, als bei Pro7.sat1. Darüber hinaus sind ei Werbebausen bei erstgenannter Gruppe unerträglich lang. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit Borat aufgenommen auf RTL II und im Mediaplayer habe ich dann die Länge der Werbung ablesen können am Zähler. Erster Werbeblock 13:30, zweiter Werbeblock 14:01. Das ist doch bekloppt! Die längste Werbung die ich bei einem Pro7 Mitschnitt hatte war grade einmal 8 Minuten lang und schon das hielt ich für zuviel, gegenüber den üblichen 5.

Tagsüber ist die aus meiner Sicht bessere Sendergruppe jedoch auch zu 85% Müll. Wenn man doch mal früher zuhause ist, dann kann man sich ja mal Two and half men, Scrubs, Malcom mittendrin, What's up Dad oder King of Queens anschauen. Am Abend kommen dann hin und wieder gute Filme oder gute Serien. Wobei grade letztere immer weniger werden... Ich will wieder Friends!


----------



## Oxid (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht das hier einige behaupten Pro7 und RTL seien für Kinofilme zu gebrauchen... Die letzten 2 Filme die ich auf den Sendern angeschaut habe (Hulk und From Dusk Till Dawn) waren derart verschnitten, das ich spätestens zur 2. Werbepause enttäuscht aufgeben habe...

Ich kann auf alle Privatsender, inklusive MTV, gerne verzichten...


----------



## guna7 (6. Oktober 2010)

Explosiv schrieb:


> Mir egal, ich habe bestimmt die letzten 5-6 Jahre nicht einmal diesen Sender geschaut. Von daher ist das Ganze so interessant für mich, wie ein umfallender Sack Reis in China .


Genau meine Meining, besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können.


----------



## Axel_Foly (6. Oktober 2010)

nachdem ich sowieso für die öffentlich rechtlichen zahlen muss werd ich mir sicher kein bezahlfersehangebot holen.


----------



## Yutshi (6. Oktober 2010)

Es lebe Astra und Hotbird! Da bekommt man alles...  Egal ob Pay- oder Free-TV [...] wenn man nur will.


----------



## DaStash (6. Oktober 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Womöglich planen Sender wie RTL und Pro7 ebenfalls, ihr komplettes Programm nur noch gegen Bezahlung anzubieten. Angesichts der Formate, die RTL und Pro7 senden, die häufig als Harz4-TV verspottet werden, stellt sich die Frage wer überhaupt dazu bereit wäre, dafür Geld zu bezahlen.


Woher entnimmst du diese Kenntnis? Mein letzter Stand ist das nur die HD Sender auf Pay Tv ausgestrahlt werden sollen.

MfG


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (6. Oktober 2010)

> Woher entnimmst du diese Kenntnis? Mein letzter Stand ist das nur die HD Sender auf Pay Tv ausgestrahlt werden sollen.


Ich nehme aber an, dass irgendwann das SD-Fernsehen verschwindet, es git ja auch kein S/W-Fernsehen mehr. Dann hätten sich die "HD+"-Sender RTL, Pro7, etc. mal eben ganz elegant in Pay-TV-Sender verwandelt.


----------



## kazuo (6. Oktober 2010)

wer guckt heutzutage noch MTV? außer irgendwelche sinnlose Werbung oder sinnlose Sendungen kommt da doch nichts mehr.. Von Musik kann hier ja schon lange nicht mehr die Rede sein


----------



## Eiche (6. Oktober 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon, dass der Kultsender MTV, der seine Hochzeiten in den 80er und 90er Jahren hatte, ab Januar zum Pay-TV-Sender wird?


 das bieden die doch seit eignen Monaten schon an ihr PAY-TV Programm bestehend aus 7 Sendern was ist daran jetzt neu?


----------



## DaStash (6. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Ich nehme aber an, dass irgendwann das SD-Fernsehen verschwindet, es git ja auch kein S/W-Fernsehen mehr. Dann hätten sich die "HD+"-Sender RTL, Pro7, etc. mal eben ganz elegant in Pay-TV-Sender verwandelt.


Das beantwortet aber meine Frage nicht.

MfG


----------



## ghostadmin (6. Oktober 2010)

MTV? Was ist MTV? Kann man das essen? 
Mir solls egal sein, ich empfange diesen Sender nicht einmal.


----------



## xaven (6. Oktober 2010)

Die Grundsatzfrage lautet: Wer bezahlt die Medien? Die Werbetreibenden nicht mehr, da sie merken, dass Werbung niemand mehr sehen möchte (transparente Messmethoden im TV würden den Tod der heutigen Privatsender bedeuten). Nicht nur im TV ist das so, sondern in allen Medien (Zeitung, Zeitschrift, Online...). 

Werbung wird also mittel- bis langfristig als Haupterlösquelle wegfallen. Eine andere als Nutzungsgebühren gibt es nicht. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Junkie2003 (6. Oktober 2010)

das ist schon richtig nur solage man in D noch ein abgabe für die öffentlich rechtlichen zahlen muss zahlen nur minderheiten für pay-tv!
deshalb ist deren akzeptanz auch nich groß gestigen und hat schon dieverse anbiter in den konkursgebracht! 
meiner meinung nach wird es zeit das gez oder änliche abgaben die jetz stattdessen kommen sollen abgeschaft werden und man selber frei entscheiden kann ob man bereit ist für tv angbote zuzahlen oder halt nicht!


----------



## poiu (6. Oktober 2010)

Earisu schrieb:


> Der Musik Sender auf dem keine Musik mehr läuft...



nicht ohne grund gilt der Spruch:



> Als ich jung war, lief auf MTV noch Musik!





Oxid schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht das hier einige behaupten Pro7 und RTL seien für Kinofilme zu gebrauchen... Die letzten 2 Filme die ich auf den Sendern angeschaut habe (Hulk und From Dusk Till Dawn) waren derart verschnitten, das ich spätestens zur 2. Werbepause enttäuscht aufgeben habe...
> 
> Ich kann auf alle Privatsender, inklusive MTV, gerne verzichten...



Dito, und anstatt für irgendein gekürzten Schrott Geld auszugeben, kaufe ich mir lieber paar DVDs


----------



## Sularko (6. Oktober 2010)

Da ich MTV über DVB-T nicht bekomme, werde ich Ihn auch nicht vermissen. Da läuft eh nur schrott.


----------



## FrozenBoy (6. Oktober 2010)

Die spinnen doch. Ich gucke sowieso kein Fernseh mehr. Als ob ich dann auch noch anfange mir die Sender einzeln zu kaufen ...


----------



## Painkiller (6. Oktober 2010)

Bei MTV war nur Jackass lustig. 

Ich hoffe mal das machen nicht andere nach. 

Wenns so weiter geht haben wir bald DLC-TV!


----------



## fighter0190 (6. Oktober 2010)

Der einzige Sender, für den ich Geld ausgeben WÜRDE, WÄRE RTL. Aber nur wegen Formel 1.


----------



## Sash (6. Oktober 2010)

schau den müll eh nicht. eigentlich würd ich gar kein geld für tv ausgeben wo werbung läuft. nur bei unitymedia muß man das ja, bei digital tv.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (6. Oktober 2010)

DaStash schrieb:


> Woher entnimmst du diese Kenntnis? Mein letzter Stand ist das nur die HD Sender auf Pay Tv ausgestrahlt werden sollen.
> 
> MfG


 
Da liegst Du leider falsch. Denn die HD+- Sender sollen nur der Anfang sein. Dazu haben beide Gruppen diverse Spartensender (RTL Crime, SAT1 Comedy usw.) schon im Bezahlfernsehen plaziert. Und der Rest des Senderpakets soll mittelfristig auch folgen.
Allerdings läuft das mit den HD-Sendern wohl deutlich schlechter als erhofft und geplant. So das der zweite Schritt noch nicht erfolgt ist und vielleicht doch ausbleibt. Aber geplant haben beide Sendergruppen dies schon vor einigen Jahren. Und sobald sich genügend, mit Verlaub gesagt, Blöde gefunden haben, die sich die HD+- Abzocke von denen gefallen lassen, wird der Schritt definitiv folgen. Aber meinethalben können die Sender auch komplett verschwinden. Da sie mittlerweile auch nur noch Müll oder ständige Wiederholungen im Programm haben.
Nutze seit einiger Zeit das TV vom großen rosanen T  und dort bekomme ich auf etlichen Sender alles, und noch vielmehr, geboten was man mir auf Pro7, Sat1, RTL und co. mit Werbung vermiest. Und dort sind die Sendungen selbst Werbefrei. Ob zwischen zwei Sendungen Werbung läuft ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal. Seit ich diese TV- Paket nutze laufen die Privatsender bei mir fast garnicht mehr.


----------



## moe (6. Oktober 2010)

D@rk schrieb:


> dann wird gameone eben im netz geguckt



seh ich auch so.
wenn ich mtv anmach, dann sicher nicht wegen der musik, dieses ganze geschnulze kann sich ja keiner anhören...
ich schau da immer nur gameone, family guy und manchmal mtv home.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Oktober 2010)

Chrismettal schrieb:


> Gameone wird ein verlust sein


 
So wie auch "Bully Beatdown", schade.


----------



## Nomad (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja Musik läuft ja auch auf MTV zuhauf... nur halt nachts, wenn kaum wer guckt. Ich glaub ab um 1 oder 2 läuft 4h lang Musik. Also von daher passt das. 

Aber GameOne ist schade drum und ein paar Amisendungen waren gar nicht soo schlecht.


----------



## Gunny Hartman (6. Oktober 2010)

zeffer schrieb:


> das bieden die doch seit eignen Monaten schon an ihr PAY-TV Programm bestehend aus 7 Sendern was ist daran jetzt neu?



Das sind aber andere MTV-Channels. Ich meine den frei empfanbaren MTV-Kanal. Du weist schon, den mit GameOne und MTV-Home usw.

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich ein Sky-Abo oder was ähnliches anzuschaffen. Am besten noch GEZ-Gebühren verweigern. Denn wenn man gar keine öffentlichen Kanäle schaut oder hört, sollte man dafür auch nicht bezahlen. Meiner Ansicht nach sind die GEZ-Gebühren onehin kriminell. Jeder muss sie bezahlen, selbst dann wenn er kein Empfangsgerät besitzt. Selbst für Handys wollen die schon Geld. 

Naja in Zukunft gibts eben nur noch TV on Demand. Das heißt dann, dass jeder nur noch das schaut was er will und nur noch das bezahlt. So wärs am besten.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (6. Oktober 2010)

Gunny Hartman schrieb:


> Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen sich ein Sky-Abo oder was ähnliches anzuschaffen. Am besten noch GEZ-Gebühren verweigern. Denn wenn man gar keine öffentlichen Kanäle schaut oder hört, sollte man dafür auch nicht bezahlen. Meiner Ansicht nach sind die GEZ-Gebühren onehin kriminell. Jeder muss sie bezahlen, selbst dann wenn er kein Empfangsgerät besitzt. Selbst für Handys wollen die schon Geld.
> 
> Naja in Zukunft gibts eben nur noch TV on Demand. Das heißt dann, dass jeder nur noch das schaut was er will und nur noch das bezahlt. So wärs am besten.


 
Also von Sky würde ich persönlich abraten. Aber das muß Jeder für sich ausmachen, ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich habe mich nach einem Jahr Sky, für das große rosafarbene T und seinem TV- Paket entschieden. Da bekomme ich die selben Sender, bis auf die Sky eigenen, und mehr für weniger Geld. Und ich habe dazu alle Spiele der 1. Bundesliga in HD, und nicht nur eins pro Sendezeit, wie bei Sky. Und dann kommt noch hinzu das ich selbst mit der VDSL50- Leitung weit (~20,- €) unter meinem alten Paket, aus herkömmlichen ADSL6000- Anschluß und dem Sky-Vollpaket, liege.
Und noch einen Vorteil bietet das T- Paket. Ich kann von überall auf der Welt meinen Receiver programmieren. Ok, das ist jetzt nur ein Vorteil für Junkies wie mich, aber mittlerweile habe ich diesen Luxus zu schätzen gelernt.

P.S.: Nein ich arbeite nicht für die Jungs aus Bonn!


----------



## Zoon (6. Oktober 2010)

LordRevan1991 schrieb:


> MTV und Kultsender?



Naja anfangs der 90er war MTV schon gut - da brachten die auch wenigstens Musik  

Heute nur noch eine halbe Stunde MTV pro Monat, wegen GameOne


----------



## KOF328 (6. Oktober 2010)

mtv interessiert keinen , aber gameone is schon ein verlust für uns alle , naja- ich hab auch noch öfters family guy und die anderen cartoons gelegentlich geguckt, eigentlich auch ein bisschen schade. Aber mit Musik hat der sender nich wirklich was am hut


----------



## kress (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich schau schon lange kein Fernsehn mehr.
Das Programm ist echt abgedroschen, die Werbeblöcke sind dreist eingefügt etc etc.
Ich schau wenn im Internet die Sendungen usw an, wird ja alles gehostet.


----------



## Wendigo (6. Oktober 2010)

Naja, also so der Knüller ist Gameone nun auch wieder nicht. Da fand ich GIGA nun um einiges interessanter. Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass 30 Minuten für ein solches Format einfach keine Sendezeit ist.


----------



## klefreak (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin froh, dass dieser "mü***" payTV wird, dann kann ich im Studentenheim endlich was anderes sehen da nicht immer alle den ganzen tag "musik" Gucken 
die Shows sind eh US-Schrott, da gibts noch mehr realität in BigBrother


----------



## Ripcord (7. Oktober 2010)

MTV ab Anfang Januar 2011 ein Pay-TV-Sender ??

Gut so, brauch diesen Trashsender sowieso nicht und je weniger Sender, desto weniger Zeit geht beim Sortieren drauf.


----------



## Genghis99 (7. Oktober 2010)

MTV - zumindest Germany - ist bullshit. Kaum noch Musik, überwiegend Anbagger- und sonstige Blödsinns Sendungen. Wenns verschwindet - so what ...


----------



## BautznerSnef (7. Oktober 2010)

MTV kehrt zu den Wurzeln zurück, Pay-TV wie früher in den 80ern. Ich guck eh ganz selten TV, da störts mich nicht.


----------



## defPlaya (7. Oktober 2010)

M_CLEAR_S schrieb:


> Die Abzocke mit HD+ mache ich schon nicht mit und je mehr Pay-TV-Sender entstehen, desto weniger Privatsender werde ich schauen.



Was für eine Abzocke? Verstehe ich nicht.

MTV weg? Bitte. Ich weiß nochnichtmal auf welchem Kanal es bei meinem Receiver eingestellt ist?


----------



## M_CLEAR_S (7. Oktober 2010)

> Was für eine Abzocke? Verstehe ich nicht.


Wer HD+ sehen will, muss leiden


> Die große Freiheit sieht anders aus. Wer in Deutschland das volle HDTV-Programm sehen möchte, wird geknebelt und gefesselt. Denn nur die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender sind frei empfangbar. Wer RTL HD, Vox HD, Sat.1 HD, Pro 7 HD und Kabel 1 HD sehen möchte, ist gezwungen, in neue Hardware zu investieren, bald *neue Gebühren* zu bezahlen - *und dennoch große Einschränkungen beim täglichen TV-Konsum* hinzunehmen.


----------



## Ghostmarine1871 (7. Oktober 2010)

Zumal die HD+- Sender theoretisch bestimmen können ob Du währende der Werbepause den Ton abschalten kannst. Und dann kaufst Du dir einen entsprechenden Sattelitenreceiver mit Festplatte und willst eine Sendung aufnehmen weil sie Dich interessiert. Aber niff naff ist: Du darfst trotz der Entrichtung von Gebühren noch längst nicht alles Aufnehmen. Und selbst wenn Du es aufnehmen darfst kann der Sender Dir sogar untersagen die Funktion schneller Vorlauf während der Werbeunterbrechung der Aufnahme nutzen zu können. Diese und noch viel mehr Gängelungen sind bei HD+ möglich. Ob und welcher Form sie Anwendung finden ist mir nicht bekannt. Die einzige Funktion die meines Wissens genutzt wird, ist die Beschränkung im Bezug auf die Filme und Sendungen die man aufnehmen darf.

Aber alles im Allem nenne ich sowas sehrwohl Abzocke. Selbst bei Sky und Entertain darfst Du aufnehmen wie Du lustig bist. Einzig Select ist bei Sky zusätzlich verschlüsselt. Aber das kann ich noch verstehen.


----------



## shila92 (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Leute für MTV bezahlen werden... zugegeben, ein paar Sendungen sind ganz gut aber der Großteil ist nervendes Klingelton- und Handyverkaufskramgedöns.  Das werde ich ganz sicher nicht vermissen.


----------



## Creep1972 (8. Oktober 2010)

Also MTV war Anfang der 90`mal richtig gut. Heute nur noch Reality, die keine Sau interessiert und Klingeltöne bis es in den Ohren klingelt. Das Anspruchsprädikat ist doch schon lange tot bei denen. Die Zeit als Kristiane Baker noch zu den Stars gefahren ist und mit denen dann shoppen und bummeln war. Absolut legendär war: Baker meets Marilyn Manson. Oder die Wochennews mit Markus Kavka.
Stattdessen wird sich nur ans Kinderprogramm von VIVA angenähert. Und laut Geschäftsführung MTV ist " MTV mehr Jugendsender als ein Musiksender".


----------



## henmar (8. Oktober 2010)

mtv wird pay tv?
das heißt kein family guy, southpark, jackass, nitro circus, wildboys ...
naja, viele kann man ja online sehen, aber was ist fernehen schon ohne diese sendungen?
wenn ich mir überlege, dass viele andere sender das gleiche machen, dann kann ich meine röhre auch gleich auf den schrott werfen. man möchte sich gar nicht vorstellen, was passiert wenn king of queens, two and a half men, simpsons und ähnliche aus dem free-tv verschwinden. warscheinlich stört es mich nur, weil ich einer der jüngeren sorte bin und mit dem fernsehen aufgewachsen bin.

hd+ ist nur ein weiterer schritt in richtung einschränkung der rechte für verbraucher. warum lassen die leute soetwas mit sich machen? früher wurden schlechte ideen damit bestraft, dass sie einfach nicht akzeptiert wurden und von der bildfläche verschwanden. heute preist man es als den fortschritt an und die leute stürzen sich darauf wie ein hungriges wolfsrudel


----------



## MARIIIO (8. Oktober 2010)

@henmar:

Bin voll deiner meinung, die breite käufermasse kauft heutzutage erst und meckert danach ^^


----------



## Genghis99 (10. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht kaufe ich mir statt PayTV lieber CloneDVD.


----------



## PEG96 (10. Oktober 2010)

Genghis99 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kaufe ich mir statt PayTV lieber CloneDVD.


Auch ne Lösung.


----------

